# Singaporean looking for a job in Sydney



## starstrukk (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi! I will be moving to Sydney with my boyfriend next year and would really like to secure a job there. I don't mind getting a job in the service line such as in hotel management, F&B, retail, or in theme parks/wildlife reserves.

The only thing is, it seems pretty obvious that possible employers will only consider me if I'm there in person for an interview.

Should I go to Sydney to look for a job, how should I start? Is there anyone here who has previously been in my position and would like to share stories?

I've been to Sydney on holiday so I will be familiar with the area. However, looking for a job there is totally different and intimidating!


----------



## patricia23 (Oct 24, 2009)

Apply for PR or a visa that allows you to work. Usually companies will want to interview you in person before a job offer, so you may need to fly to Australia for interviews, although there are some who might do it over the phone.


----------

